# need info for local hd channels via ota



## bamagirl_74 (Nov 13, 2006)

dish customer: i am looking for info about putting up ota antenna to recieve locals in hd. i am in the dodge city ks area. i was told by dish i would be getting cbs-NY as a distant network---hasnt happened yet


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

A good place to start is antennaweb.org

You can put in your ZIP code (better if you put in your whole address) there and it will provide a list of all the analog and digital channels in your area as well as some antenna recommendations.

A good way to see what is out there for you, how far away, and in what direction you'd want to point an antenna.


----------

